# أكواد اللحام



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (3 فبراير 2010)

أنا مبتدئ فى المجال دا إن شاء الله 

وناوى اتعلم كل شئ عن اللحام 

لكن عايز مساعده فى أشياء يعنى اللحام أكيد له أكواد 
1- ياريت مصدر لتنزيل الأكواد 
2-لو عندى قطعتين من معدن ما او مختلفين اكيد فى procedure بيتعمل لطريقة اللحام والسلكه المستخدمه وطريقة اللحام والوضع الخاص باللحام و إلى أخره فهل كل دا مذكور فى الأكواد وفين بالضبظ
3- هل التعامل فى كيفيه اللحام مثل التعامل مع الفحص مثلا فى الفحص بعمل prosedure وابحث عن أنسب الطرق الخاصه بالسمك دا وبقول أنا هستخدم كذا وكذا تبعا حسب اastm or aws

من الأخر انا بدى الأكواد يعنى وشرح مبسط جدا عن مواضع الأهميه بها


----------



## رياض عبدالمنعم (17 مارس 2010)

*الشعوب تعتز بلغتها*

أنصحك بالبحث عن كتاب welding material handbook في موقعنا هذا ، فهو شامل وقيم جدا، وهذا الرابط الخاص به. http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=53635&d=1267422726
كما نفيدك بأن ترجمة كلمة PROCEDURE بالعربي هي (خطوات العمل) ، وكلمة أكواد هي الترجمة المعربة لكلمة Codes الإنجليزية وترجمتها (رموز). تحياتي.


----------



## inspector eng (21 مارس 2010)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## حمدي النمر (23 نوفمبر 2012)




----------

